# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  MBAM ложные срабатывания Backdoor.MRX

## grobik

Malwarebytes ошибочно определил NSIS контейнеры и деинсталляторы программ как трояны. С обновлением баз ошибка должна быть устранена.

http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index...owtopic=122671

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

